# Would you be interested in a free photoshoot with of your dog?



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

(This has been posted in the 'Dog Chat' section but seeing as its a service i thought i would put it in here too! - hope thats ok!!)

Hi!

I just thought I would start a thread here to see how many people in the South West area would be interested in meeting up for a free Dog photoshoot?
I'm looking to meet some folk and capture images of all different breeds to add to my portfolio.. My idea is .. That if you had the spare time and would like a few free photos of your beloved dogs- then maybe we could meet up and do a photoshoot? Now by photoshoot I don't mean in a studio with white background etc.. all my work is done with dogs at there most comfortable- normally outdoors so they can run around and do as they usually do while I snap away! If you would like a portrait shot then it is as simple as asking ur dog to sit still for a few seconds The photos may well end up on my website or facebook pages but you would be welcome to say if you wouldn't prefer that.

Would do you all think?


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you considered just touting on a nice day along a dog walking route? 

As lighting will be your biggest restricting factor and arranging to be at the right place at the right time with the right dog/owner seems like a more difficult proposition. 

You control the day/weather/lighting and location just take pot luck with the dogs on the day, a supply of business cards and your bags etc might convince most you are not a loony. 

I'm sure many would accept an email with the pictures, and print on their own printer. You could watermark these to encourage conversions to sales.


----------



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Have you considered just touting on a nice day along a dog walking route?
> 
> As lighting will be your biggest restricting factor and arranging to be at the right place at the right time with the right dog/owner seems like a more difficult proposition.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the advise  this is something im already doing - i come across a fair few people on dog walks who are interested..just thought id see if anyone here would like to give it a go  I do alot more Equine photography at the moment, shows etc so this was just an opperunity for me to build up the portfolio and meet some other dog owners along the way


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I think it's a great idea and if I wasn't in NI then I would take you up on the offer!


----------

